# OPP Charges Former Canadian Forces Medical Officer with Practicing Medicine with



## schart28 (20 Feb 2008)

http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/February2008/20/c4114.html

OPP Charges Former Canadian Forces Medical Officer with Practicing Medicine without a Licence 

    ORILLIA, ON, Feb. 20 /CNW/ - OPP Anti-Rackets Section, Health Fraud
Investigation Unit has charged Zak Alaistair Bayfield, age 31, of Petawawa,
Ontario, with five counts of Unauthorized Performance of a Controlled Act,
contrary to the Regulated Health Professions Act. It is alleged that Bayfield
practiced medicine at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa without holding a valid
provincial licence.
    The investigation was referred to the OPP Anti-Rackets Health Fraud
Investigation Unit by the College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario in
July of 2007.
    Bayfield was charged on February 12, 2008 and is scheduled to appear in
Provincial Offences Court, 141 Lake Street in Pembroke Ontario on April 7th,
2008.

    The OPP Anti-Rackets Health Fraud Investigation Unit is comprised of 22
OPP investigators dedicated to investigate allegations of fraud relating to
the Ontario Health System on behalf of the Ministry of Health and Long Term
Care.

For further information: Detective Staff Sergeant Scott James, Health
Fraud Investigation Unit, Anti-Rackets Section, Ontario Provincial Police,
Phone: (705) 329-6421

------------------------------

Is there no check for valid license???


----------



## Staff Weenie (20 Feb 2008)

I don't know the particulars of this case, but the headline may be misleading. Was he indeed a former CF member (I've never met him). Or, was he a civilian employed as a third-party contractor at the clinic?

CF H Svcs Gp has a contract with an organization to provide civilian health care professionals to man the clinics, etc. We do set out the criteria, but I would suspect that the contractor is responsible to ensure the people they hire are properly credentialed. 

We also can't overlook the fact that some folks have proven quite adept at forgery/impersonation.

There's just not enough info to go on here.


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Feb 2008)

Yes, there is, but if it's fraud then it could be a fraudulent license. He could also have been between employers if he left the CF and worked on contract. The CF pays for the license when in uniform, but as a contractor he has to pay, and could have let it lapse. Without more details it's hard to say how the fraud occurred.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Feb 2008)

There are a few points left unclear by this.  I can't tell whether he was a CF Medical officer, a public servant MD, or a contractor hired to provide health services - the responsibility to check the license would lie in different places in each instance.  The title states he was an MO, but the content of the press release never makes that clear.

Still, I suspect the Surgeon General is getting a few pointed questions...


----------



## schart28 (20 Feb 2008)

Are you refering to Calian?



			
				Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> CF H Svcs Gp has a contract with an organization to provide civilian health care professionals to man the clinics, etc. We do set out the criteria, but I would suspect that the contractor is responsible to ensure the people they hire are properly credentialed.


----------



## Bigmac (20 Feb 2008)

He was a newly recruited CF medical officer. I was in Petawawa last year when he was quickly removed from his position after seeing patients for 3 months. Last I heard he was doing an admin job in Pet and still in the CF awaiting what is now happening. I never worked for him but apparently he is very knowledgeable medically and did not raise any flags until the CF did a check on his licensing. What I don't understand is how this was not picked up firstly by recruiting and secondly by the CO of 2 Fd Amb???


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Feb 2008)

I'm sure the DG is asking those same questions.


----------



## Bigmac (20 Feb 2008)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I'm sure the DG is asking those same questions.



They were asking those questions last year when they realized he had no license to practice medicine in this country.


----------



## Bigmac (20 Feb 2008)

> Ex-CFB Petawawa doctor charged with practising without licence
> 
> Andrew Seymour
> The Ottawa Citizen
> ...



http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=718092ff-15f5-4e5f-8346-1d032775cb8c&k=56808

.....and the media onslaught begins!


----------



## Staff Weenie (20 Feb 2008)

Yeah, I had wondered if he was a Calian employee, as they are responsible to ensure the credentials check out.

ModlrMike - was he licensed in another country?

I had somebody trying to get into the forces who kept telling everybody he was an MD - he had barely made it through Med School in Pakistan, but I never saw anything to indicate he'd even secured a license there.


----------



## Bigmac (20 Feb 2008)

> _*The controlled acts set out in the*_ *Regulated Health Professions Act (RHPA)* _*are:*_
> 
> 1. Communicating to the individual or his or her personal representative a diagnosis identifying a disease or disorder as the cause of the symptoms of the individual in circumstances in which it is reasonably foreseeable that the individual or his or her personal representative will rely on the diagnosis.
> 
> ...



http://www.cpso.on.ca/policies/delegation.htm

In case anyone wants to know what controlled acts are see above or check link.


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Feb 2008)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> ModlrMike - was he licensed in another country?



I don't know. It appears he never kept up his registration.


----------



## Gunner98 (20 Feb 2008)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I'm sure the DG is asking those same questions.



Irregular Enrollment, Lying, Fraud.  Keep in mind - A graduate from medical school is not always granted or successfully retains a license to practice medicine.


----------



## ModlrMike (21 Feb 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> A graduate from medical school is not always granted or successfully retains a license to practice medicine.



Good point. It's entirely possible he was on the educational register and never did the LMCC or Ontario exams.


----------



## Bigmac (21 Feb 2008)

His certification expired 31 Aug 06. He was practicing medine in a small clinic in north London, Ontario for several months after that date before the CF recruited him. But being certified and being licensed to practice medicine in a province are two different things. This makes me wonder if there are any other doctors in this country who are practicing without a license. 

    The damage this Dr could have done had he not been found out is scary. Had there not been an audit going on at the time checking CF medical facilities and personnel credentials would he have been caught??  Regardless, the CF recruited and employed an unlicensed physician. Somebody should fry for that, or are officers who recruit unqualified MOs above scrutiny and CF policy??


----------



## Greymatters (21 Feb 2008)

Bigmac said:
			
		

> His certification expired 31 Aug 06. He was practicing medine in a small clinic in north London, Ontario for several months after that date before the CF recruited him. But being certified and being licensed to practice medicine in a province are two different things. This makes me wonder if there are any other doctors in this country who are practicing without a license.
> 
> The damage this Dr could have done had he not been found out is scary. Had there not been an audit going on at the time checking CF medical facilities and personnel credentials would he have been caught??  Regardless, the CF recruited and employed an unlicensed physician. Somebody should fry for that, or are officers who recruit unqualified MOs above scrutiny and CF policy??



The bigger concern for the CF is the liability for the doctors actions.  If the doctor incorrectly diagnosed a patient, or gave the wrong medicatino rsulting in serious illness or death of a patient, they or their family could potentially sue to CF...  either way, they have to make an example of this guy.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2008)

They did an internal investigation already, see this article.


----------



## mariomike (14 Apr 2016)

Back in the news,

April 14, 2016 

Ex-Forces officer accused of bank heists  
Once treated soldiers without licence

TORONTO - A former military medical officer who was caught treating soldiers at a Canadian Forces base without a licence in 2007 is now accused of a series of recent bank heists.

And just before one armed robbery, Toronto Police allege the man fired a gunshot inside a Belleville high school to keep cops busy.
http://www.torontosun.com/2016/04/14/ex-forces-officer-accused-of-bank-heists


----------



## SeaKingTacco (14 Apr 2016)

Well, he sure does get around...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Apr 2016)

This guy definitely falls into the WTF category and makes one wonder how a supposedly well educated and hopefully intelligent person who could have been successful in either of two well paid professions (medicine and physiotherapy) screws up so badly.

details of his registration with The College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario

Result of his appeal to get a medical license Bayfield v. College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario, 2010 CanLII 91063 (ON HPARB)

details of his registration with The College of Physiotherapists of Ontario


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Apr 2016)

I know lots of well educated dumb people. The two qualities are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Apr 2016)

Firing off a desk pop at a school to lure police away was pretty clever.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Apr 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I know lots of well educated dumb people. The two qualities are not mutually exclusive.



One of my favourite sayings......"Never confuse education with intelligence."


----------



## Cloud Cover (15 Apr 2016)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> One of my favourite sayings......"Never confuse education with intelligence."


so is that...counter intelligence??


----------



## Pusser (16 Apr 2016)

Not really relevant to the discussion at hand, but I found this previous quote interesting: 

The controlled acts set out in the Regulated Health Professions Act (RHPA) are:

6. Putting an instrument, hand or finger, 
          
     (1) beyond the external ear canal, 
     (2) beyond the point in the nasal passages where they normally narrow, 
     (3) beyond the larynx, 
     (4) beyond the opening of the urethra, 
     (5) beyond the labia majora, 
     (6) beyond the anal verge, 
     (7) or into an artificial opening in the body. 

Doesn't this in effect require a licence to engage in foreplay?


----------



## Snakedoc (17 Apr 2016)

I can feel a bit of sympathy for the guy, he clearly has a personality disorder and other mental health issues.  Qualifications-wise, there would've been no reason not to have issued him a license to practice since he had passed all his exams and was fully qualified as a doctor if it wasn't for his conduct issues coming out as he was applying for a practice license.

Doesn't excuse his behavior (including lying to the CF) but interestingly, if conduct issues (such as tone, language, lying to employers etc) had happened after he had already been granted his license, they probably would've had quite a difficult time taking it away from him.  He's probably become quite desperate now leading to his current behavior.  Hopefully he gets the help he needs..


----------

